# Bare butt shooting



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I apologize for this in advance...


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

That will get the ladies talking this morning!

Anyone awake around here? :tongue:


----------



## LinuxDude (Jan 26, 2005)

I don't care who ya are, that's SCARY!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Certainly will keep you from trying to shoot too long a draw  

Must be Scotland....Too much Glenfiddich does that to me too


----------



## LinuxDude (Jan 26, 2005)

Do you suppose that those shafts are affected much by shrinkage. I'm talking about the arrows!!!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

:mg: I can only say that as a lefty, I'm glad I'm not shooting in that line. There would be only one thing worse then staring at some dude's naked butt . . . :mg:!


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

Now if only the ladies would post thier own lineup. :tongue:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Daemonspeeding said:


> Now if only the ladies would post thier own lineup. :tongue:


We're still waiting for 40 and some brave souls to post the the hottest male thread for the clothed pics of the women.

What makes you think you could get enough guys together to warrant a pic in the above spirit. 

And no they do not count because they are not on the right thread.


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> We're still waiting for 40 and some brave souls to post the the hottest male thread for the clothed pics of the women.
> 
> What makes you think you could get enough guys together to warrant a pic in the above spirit.
> 
> And no they do not count because they are not on the right thread.


Excuses excuses.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Daemonspeeding said:


> Excuses excuses.


An excuse is a lie wrapped in a reason and either way you cut it its baloney. No excuses, only facts.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

It looks like a still from a cheesy 1970s porno..."excuse me, can you help me with my arrow stiffness?" or "I need some help nocking my arrow." LOL


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

When you shoot naked you need a lloooonnnggg stabilizer I heard!


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*?!?!?*

Looks like the start of the Naked Olmpics!!!


----------



## HankinsHunter (Nov 3, 2004)

I guess that is one way to make sure you focus only on the target and..........well nothing else.


----------



## bowshootinmomma (May 4, 2005)

*Omg!!!!!!*

:mg: Who said size doesn't count???!!! :wink:


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*terms defined*

that's why the name of a backstop was officially changed from butt to "bale"


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

Looks to me like they could all use a little time in the gym. I have never shot my bow naked but I fish that way a lot in the spring. Got to be careful with hooks and flopping fish.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Where do you start  

Good points:

No hairy butts?
Men with bows

Bad points:

Bad form in MANY ways!!!!! :mg: 
Suprised they could stand up......musta took a lot of "drinky drinky" to get them to do that :zip: 
The list could continue but I only have so many statements that can be viewed in public  

Samantha


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

Can honestly say!!! WASNT EXPECTING TO SEE THAT!!!! I think I'm blind now!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

*It needs a title...*

I suggest:

"Bare Beaus - It's traditional"

or

"Bare Shaft Tuning Exposed"


----------



## poundmaker (Jan 10, 2005)

just dont be confused...you're aiming for the bullseye not the brown eye


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Click, you are right about 70s porn all we need now is the wonderful music.
BOOM CHICKA BOOM BOOM

And the poor damsel waiting to be rescued from the bruts.


----------



## Nevadan (May 21, 2005)

*Uh ....*

Just .... why?  

And how much Glenfiddich went first?


----------

